# Warlords of Pangea: Restart!!



## trilobite (Jan 10, 2005)

I am starting a new campaign using 3.5 D&D rules in my own homebrew world of Pangea. I would like to get 4-5 players who can post from 3-5 time a week. While I am used 3.5 rules, I have come up with several house rule that fit the style of the world. Which is something like a hybrid of _Conan's Hyboria_, _Burrough's Barsoom_, and the _Land that Time Forgot_. It has a prehistoric Swords and Sorcery feel. 

*World of Pangea*

 The continent of Pangea stretches for three to four thousand miles from the jungle coasts of the east to the ragged coastline of the great grasslands of the west. To the north are the evergreen rain forests and highlands that lead to the great escarpment and the arctic plateau of Kish. In the center of Pangea in between the low jungle topped hills of the Keng in the east and the tall volcanic Flamebrand mountain range to the west is the great inland sea of Yu. To the south of Pangea across a thin straight of water is the mysterious sub-continent of Lamura where savage Lizardmen attack all intruders to their realm. 

 Three thousand years ago, the Yuan-ti ruled as the masters of Pangea. Only the great kingdoms of the Xill contested the snakemen. After centuries of warfare the Yuan-ti finally conquered the Xill and threw down their walled cities. The alien Xill adopted a nomadic lifestyle after that and wondered the great plains of the west. The Yuan-ti breed the lesser races like cattle. Humans where used a labor and as livestock for the serpent’s larders. Lizardmen where breed to be obedient warriors. Among the humans, the white skinned Oparians were raised up to be overseers of the other slave races while the snakemen lived in their great cities of stone enjoying a life of deviant hedonism. Then a natural disaster of terrible proportions struck the land in the form of great earthquakes and erupting volcanoes. The cities of the Yuan-ti crumbled and fell and the slave races rose up in revolt. They slew their old masters and burned the snakemen’s cities. It is five hundred years after the fall of the Yuan-ti Empire and the humans and other races have built up nations of their own. 


 Pangea is a world of savage beauty. Dinosaurs roam the land among other savage beasts. Scattered tribes trade and wage war against their neighbors. Gladiatorial combat entertains the citizens of the great city-state of Opar where a white skinned Goddess Queen rules supreme. The priests of the Empire of Teca offer the still beating hearts of a hundred willing sacrifices every year so the sun will rise again. Four armed Xill war chiefs lead their clans on far reaching raids to pillage and plunder. Thus is the land of Pangea.




Characters will start at 1st level and abilities will be generated using Nadaka's Dicebox. Roll 4d6 dropping the lowest dice six times and place as you wish. Hit points will be maximum at 1st level and rolled for normally after that though you can reroll ones. Starting money will be 50 gold pieces.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 10, 2005)

*Races*

*Lizardman*







There are as many varities of lizardman as there are lizards. They were breed by the Yuan-ti as a warrior race and after the fall of the snakemen, the lizardmen scattered and formed various tribes. Some worship the natural world and it's spirits and some worship the snake god Yig. 

Abilities: +2 Strength, -2 Intelligence
Medium Sized
Movement: 30 feet
+2 Natural Armor
+3 racial bonus to Swim and Leap skill checks
Natural weapon: Bite (1d6 damage)
Hold Breath (can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times his constitution score without risk of drowning.)
Favored Class: Hunter

The desert variety of Lizard Folk has the Endurance feat instead of Hold Breath and it loses the racial bonus to Swim checks.  


*Chucou*






The Chucou is a tree dwelling reptillian humaniod with two arms but four sets of hands. One set is clawed for climbing and the other has long delicate fingers for manipulation. They are very good with their hands and make wonderfully crafted items with them. Their skin is finely scaled and multicolored in hue. They have large eyes and a small amount of wispy hair on their head. 

Abilities: +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution
Small Size
Movement 30 feet
+8 racial bonus to Balance and Climb skill checks.
Can take 10 with Balance and Climb even if distracted.  
+2 racial bonus to any one Craft Skill and Spot skill checks.   
Low Light Vision
Favored Class: Guardian


*Pygmy Folk*

The Pygmy Folk are a reclusive race of short furred humanoids. They live in the deep jungle in well-hidden villages. They are very cautious but can be very friendly once their trust is earned. They have large circular eyes and small facial features.

Abilities: -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity.
Small Size
Movement 20 feet
+3 racial Bonus to Move Silently and Listen skill checks.
Poison use 
Craft (Poison) is a class skill. 
Low Light Vision
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls with Blowguns and Short Bows. 
Favored Class: Scout


*Xill*






The Xill is a 6-foot tall four-armed humanoid with rough red skin and insect like face. They are fearless warriors and prefer to do battle riding their six legged Huun mounts that resemble a cross between a crocodile and a gray hound. They tend to be very straight forward and to the point in dealing with other races and they have their own code of honor.

Abilities:  +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom
Medium Sized
Movement: 30 feet 
Multi-Weapon Fighting
+3 Racial bonus to Climb and Ride skill checks. 
Favored Class: Fighter


*Human Racial Types*


*Tojec*






The Tojec are short and stocky, the men rarely more than 5 feet 6 inches tall and the women more delicately built with an average height of about 5 foot. Skin color varied from dark to light brown, and the typical Tojec face was broad with a prominent, and often hooked, nose. Eyes were black or brown almond-shaped, and frequently with epic anthic folds at the outer corners. Hair is coarse, black, and straight. Men usually wore it cut in a fringe over the forehead and allowed it to grow to the level of the nape of the neck at the back, but the priests have their own distinctive hair style and the warriors wore pigtails and various kinds of scalp lock. The women let their hair grow long. Normally it was allowed to hang loose, but on festival days it was braided with ribbons. 
 Hair on the face was considered unpleasant, but nature collaborated with art by endowing the men with only meager beards. Shaving was therefore unnecessary; facial hair was plucked out with tweezers, and, as a further aid towards good looks, Tojec mothers applied hot cloths to the faces of their young sons in order to stifle the hair follicles and inhibit the growth of whiskers. Only old or distinguished men (who could afford to ignore fashion) wore beards, and these were at best thin and wispy. 
 Both men and women had great powers of endurance, and from childhood the ordinary people had been used to hard physical work. People of importance prided themselves on their behavior, and tried always to move gracefully, accompanying their conversation with dignified gestures and assuming an expression appropriate to the occasion.

*Vett*






The Vett are tall and broad shouldered, the men average about 5 feet 10 inches and the women are strongly built with an average height of 5 foot 4 inches. They tend to have fair complexions with a rectangular shaped face. Hair is tends to be wavy. Hair color ranges from shades of blonde, brown, and auburn. It is usually worn to shoulder length. Men tend to have lots of body hair and wear full beards or mustaches. Eye color is blue, green, brown, or a mixture of these colors. 
 Vett are a vigorous race and they enjoy contests, singing, and battle. 


*Keng*

The Keng are a short muscular barrel chest people. Their skin is the color of a ripe lemon. They have shaggy black hair, round flat faces, large noses, and small eyes. Some tribes of Keng are cannibals and they wear trophies of their fallen foes (ears, finger bones, and scalps).

*Oparian*

The people of Opar were breed by the Ancient Yuan-Ti as an overseer race that reported directly to the Yuan-ti. Though when the great revolt came the Oparains saw the writing on the wall and quickly turned on their snakemen masters. Oparians are tall and well built. They are a very handsome race and their women are considers great beauties. Their skin is the palest alabaster white though they do not burn in the sun. Eye color is ice blue, green, or violet. Hair color ranges from jet-black, snow white, and sea green. The men Opar can grow facial hair though they usually keep themselves clean- or with small well-trimmed beards and/or mustaches. 
The Queen of Opar is considered to be of divine blood and it is said that she has ruled Opar for a thousand year. The city itself boasts the largest known coliseum in the lands in which gladiatorial matches are staged between slaves, professional gladiators, and terrible beasts.


*Background Skill:* 

Non-human characters gain one additional class skill of the players choice. Humans gain two addition class skills.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 10, 2005)

I've never played a PbP game, but I'm interested.  Am considering an Opar swashbuckler.

I cut my literary teeth on ERB's Pellucidar books...so this sounds fun!


----------



## trilobite (Jan 10, 2005)

*Classes of Pangea*


*Barbarian*

1. Berserker (Standard Barbarian from the Players Handbook)
2. Hunter (Gains: Favored enemy, archery combat style, improved archery combat style, and combat archery style mastery (as ranger). Loses: Rage, greater rage, indomitable will, tireless rage, and mighty rage.)
3. Dervish (Standard Barbarian that uses the Whirling Frenzy Rage variant from Unearthed Arcana pg. 66.)

*Bard*

1. Savage Bard (From Unearthed Arcana pg. 50)

*Druid*

1. Shaman (Standard Druid from Players Handbook)
2. Guardian (Gain: Bonus to AC when unarmored (as monk, including Wisdom Bonus to AC), fast movement (as monk), favored enemy (as ranger), Swift tracker (as ranger),  Track feat (as ranger). Loses: Wild Shape. 

*Fighter*

1. Fighter (Standard Fighter from Players Handbook)
2. Brigand (Gains: Sneak Attack (per rogue), Loses: Bonus fighter feats)
3. Swashbuckler (per Complete Warrior pg. 11-13)

*Rogue*

1. Rogue (Standard Rogue from Players Handbook.)
2. Scout (Wilderness Rogue Variant from Unearthed Arcana pg. 56)


*Sorcerer*

1. Sorcerer (Must use the School Specialization rules from the Players Handbook (pg. 57). Evocation is automatically a prohibited school and cannot be used as one of the choices as a prohibited school. The Sorcerer also gains one additional spell known per spell level from the Sorcerer’s chosen school. Uses the Wizard’s class skill list. Skill points are (4 + Intelligence bonus) x 4 at first level and (4 + Intelligence bonus) after that. Can use Intelligence or Charisma to determine how powerful a spell a Sorcerer can cast, how many spells he/she can cast, and how hard those spells are to resist. This is determined at the first level of Sorcerer and cannot be changed after that. The Sorcerer can choose one of the Specialist Wizard Variants (Unearthed Arcane pages 59-64) per his/her chosen school.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2005)

You seem to have put quite some thought into your world already. 

I'd be interested to play, probably as a human sorcerer.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 11, 2005)

Chucou Guardian coming up 

_ERB is one of my favourite authors and anything invoking Opar and Barsoom has got to be good. Just out of curiosity are you familiar with Philip Jose Farmers Hadon of Ancient Opar (based on Burroughs Opar) - it might make some good source material_


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm interested. What books are you allowing? Specifically if your allowing complete warrior. I'm thinking about a Xill swashbuckler later taking the dervish prestige class, or a Xill Barbarian/Frienzed berserker. I'll start coming up with something as soon as you get back to me.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 11, 2005)

Desert lizardfolk shaman for me (of course - what else?!?) - do you want a background first, a complete character sheet, or what? Is there a selection process?


----------



## Cedious (Jan 11, 2005)

Pygmy Scout would be cool 

msg me back back ^^


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jan 11, 2005)

I would also be interested, in a Vett Berserker, if you want more people...


----------



## trilobite (Jan 11, 2005)

*Lost Languages of Pangea*






These are ancient written languages that are only known by scholars and sages. They are complex and require a skill check to understand them. This replaces the Decipher Script skill. 

Knowledge: Yuan-Ti Script
The written language of the ancient Yuan-Ti. It is characterized by stylized curved and staight lines that resemble weaving snakes. It is most often found on old ruins and metal tablets. Some of the most prized tablets are made of thin sheets of gold. 

Knowledge:  Ur Runes
This ancient writing is said to predate the Yuan-Ti. Often clouded in mystery, the Ur were a race that lived in the dim past. Not much is know about them. Their writing is a mixture of circles, ovals, triangles, and dots. It is usually found in ruins made out of blocks of black glossy stone. It is also called the Living Runes as some murals found in deep underground chambers will react to the touch by glowing different colors, shifting, and moving.  

Knowledge: Ancient Xill
This is the written language of the Great Xill Kingdoms of the past. The Xill wrote on clay tablets and their alphabet used thin wedge shaped characters. Few of todays nomadic Xill can understand or write this language. 



Languages

Every character class except Sorcerer is considered to be illiterate unless they spend 2 skill points for each language they wish to be able to read and write. 


Oparese: The language of the City State of Opar. The most commonly know language. It is widely used as a trade language. 
Kengish: The harsh coughing language of the Keng tribes. 
Tojec: The second most commonly used language. It is the racial language of the Tojec people.  The written language is composed of stylized hieroglyphics. 
Liiss: Language of the Lizard Folk and the Chacou. It is thought to be a form of the ancient Yuan-ti language. 
Pygmy Tongue: The sing song language of the Pygmy Folk. 
Xillic: Language of the Xill. Simple and to the point. 
Vettic: Language of the Vett Highlanders. It’s scipt is composed of flowing interecting lines. 

Liiss and Pygmy Tongue have no written language. 

There is no Read Magic Spell. Tomes of Magical Lore are most commonly written in Yuan-Ti Script, Tojec, or Oparese.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow! What a nice response! 

I am going to close recruiting and go with the following players and alternates. 

Players:

*
Thanee - Human Sorcerer
Tonguez - Chucou Guardian
The Shaman  - Lizardman Shaman
*

Alternates:

none

If someone has to drop or disappears for an extended period of time, I will open their slot to one of the Alternates.


I am still posting some game information but you can go ahead and start building your characters. Post your characters in this Character Thread 

Thanee  - Yep I have be really working on it and I still have alot of ideas to put down on paper. It is almost writing itself now!   

Tonguez - I have not read the Tarzan books yet but they are my next reading project. I just really liked the name Opar so I grabbed it. I have not read Philip Jose Farmers Hadon of Ancient Opar either but thanks for the heads up. I will have to get that too! 

Tyreus - I have Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Unearthed Arcana, Eberron, and Arcana Unearthed. If there is something from those or another book just ask me about it. I was looking at the Frenzied Berserker just the other day and it would fit fine though it is alittle dangerous for the other party members!   Let me look at the Dervish though. 

The Shaman - I am going for first come first served. So you are in. Go ahead and start building those characters and working on their backgrounds.

 If you have a question or need some feedback on your background or character just ask. Feel free to add to the world too. The World of Pangea is a on going project and any input by you all is appricated!

*Coming up Next:*
-Gods of Pangea
-The Healing Arts
-Mounts and Draft Animals


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

The Oparian subrace would befit a sorceress, I suppose. 

I'll have to take a look at UA first to decide on the specifics, but I'll most probably make it a divination specialist (for the sole reason of not having three schools barred, it's tough enough to drop illusion ), who will also be good in enchantment.

How is necromancy seen? Is that just a school like any other, or is it seen as something vile?

How about (arcane) magic in general? Is it common enough to be accepted, or do people react with superstition and prejudice?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 11, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Go ahead and start building those characters and working on their backgrounds.



Wilco - thanks.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 11, 2005)

What method should we use to build the characters?  Also, would you consider allowing the Hexblade from Complete Warrior or the Spellthief from Complete Adventurer?  If not, no worries. I'll be happy to stick with the Swashbuckler. The Spellthief is available for free on the WotC site if you've not seen it.


----------



## Cedious (Jan 11, 2005)

awww man i just saw the spellthief, i think i will play one of those if my thief dies in my d&d game sounds cool..


----------



## trilobite (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> The Oparian subrace would befit a sorceress, I suppose.
> 
> I'll have to take a look at UA first to decide on the specifics, but I'll most probably make it a divination specialist (for the sole reason of not having three schools barred, it's tough enough to drop illusion ), who will also be good in enchantment.
> 
> ...




When you think of magic in this world, think of Conan's Hyborian Age. Wizards and Sorcerers are out there and people know it but it does not really affect their lives most of the time. While superstition is widespread there is no real prejudice other than I hope that Wizard does not give me the Evil Eye or turn me into a Lizard.    There are no magic shops but that "old woman who lives in the swamp" is said to be able to make healing ointments and love potions. Be careful though she doesn't like people and is more apt to place a curse on you than help you.   Many of the world's priests are Sorcerers. They study the old tomes and may make a human sacrifice to the "Thing in the Pit" ever so often.   

As for Necromancy, it depends on whom you talk to. The poor villager on the street would run howling in fear from an undead creature. Though the act of necromancy is not a purely evil act in it self. It's what you do with it.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 11, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What method should we use to build the characters?  Also, would you consider allowing the Hexblade from Complete Warrior or the Spellthief from Complete Adventurer?  If not, no worries. I'll be happy to stick with the Swashbuckler. The Spellthief is available for free on the WotC site if you've not seen it.





Characters will start at 1st level and abilities will be generated using Nadaka's Dicebox. Roll 4d6 dropping the lowest dice six times and place as you wish. Hit points will be maximum at 1st level and rolled for normally after that though you can reroll ones. Starting money will be 50 gold pieces.

 To keep the favor of the world, I would prefer to stay with the core classes that I listed. Magic is not that widespread to have a class devoted to stealing it from others.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool.  thanks!

So what method should we use to create these victims...er... characters for your world?   

Oops..ignore my post.  For some reason, I didn't see your post about generation... could be because I'm at work with a deadline over my head.  Sorry!!!


----------



## trilobite (Jan 11, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Cool.  thanks!
> 
> So what method should we use to create these victims...er... characters for your world?
> 
> Oops..ignore my post.  For some reason, I didn't see your post about generation... could be because I'm at work with a deadline over my head.  Sorry!!!




Thats ok. Here is a common (and most likely last) sight that your victims...er....characters will see in the World of Pangea.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 11, 2005)

Heh...you don't scare me... I'm all 'bout some dinosaurs!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2005)

Got my character mostly finished... CLICK

Of course, I'll still have to write down the background (only got the rough idea needed at this stage).

Some stuff, which is maybe not completely obvious:

- Picked Int as caster stat (well, ok, that _is_ obvious)
- Used the Enhanced Awareness Divination Variant from UA (swapped out Summon Familiar)
- Picked Bluff and Diplomacy as bonus class skills (Human)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 12, 2005)

I posted my character's background, or more specifically his origins. I will work on the mechanics in a day or two.

I apologize in advance for the length and the lack of editing (which I will fix later) - I stated thinking about how Blacktail came to be a shaman, and this is what came out.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2005)

Nicely done. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 12, 2005)

Do we have a deadline on getting our character done?  I'm really swamped at work and don't have a lot of time when I get home due to overtime.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 12, 2005)

No real deadline. But if you take a month to build your character thats too long!  

We start playing a few days after everyone's characters are posted.


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 12, 2005)

What do you think about the Dervish? I like the Frenzied berserker, but like you said it's a little dangerous. I suppose if everyone stayed 30 ft away from me when all the bad guys are dead, then it wouldn't be so bad... I'll make both characters, just let me know which one you like better.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 12, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> What do you think about the Dervish? I like the Frenzied berserker, but like you said it's a little dangerous. I suppose if everyone stayed 30 ft away from me when all the bad guys are dead, then it wouldn't be so bad... I'll make both characters, just let me know which one you like better.




Dervish is fine. Personally, I think they are a bit overpowered but hey your going to have to be 7th level to take your first level of Dervish and 6th level for Frenzied Berserker. Go for which every you wish.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Xill are way cool.*

I've always wanted to play a Xill. And I couldn't resist having a bash with Nakada's dice roller. I should be sleeping but this is what I did instead:

Xill Barbarian (Hunter) 1

Hit Dice: 1d12+1 (hp 13)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft.
Armour Class: 16 (+4 dex, +2 armour), touch 14, ff 12.
BAB/Grapple: +1/+1
Attack: Light hammer +5 melee/range (1d4, 20x2, 20ft.), Shortspear +1 melee (1d6, 20x2), Shortspear +5 ranged (1d6, 20x2, 20ft.), Shortbow +5 range (1d6, x3, 60 ft.)
Saves: Fort 2/+3, Ref 0/+4, Will 0/-1
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 9, Cha 8.
Skills: Balance* 4/+8, Climb 4/+7, Jump 4/+4, Ride 0/+7, Survival 4/+3, Swim 4/+4.
Class Abilities and Feats: Weapon Finess, Fast Movement, Favoured Enemy (human).
Equipment: 4 x Light Hammer (4gp), 2 x Shortspear (2gp), Short Bow (30gp), 20 arrows (1gp), Leather Armour (10gp), 3 gp.​
Feel free to use it (although no guarantees I got it all right).

Have fun. 

thotd.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 12, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> No real deadline. But if you take a month to build your character thats too long!
> 
> We start playing a few days after everyone's characters are posted.




Ok...I'll try to get it done before this weekend.


----------



## Tyreus (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm gonna step out, thanks for the opportunity though. Good luck!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 12, 2005)

*trilobite*, how firm are you on the 4d6-drop-lowest stat generation? Any chance we could use either a 25 point-buy or the standard array instead?

In any case I ended up with a character that has either (1) +0 in total bonuses or (2) no score above 13, depending on how I arrange the scores and apply the modifiers. Should I reroll?


----------



## trilobite (Jan 12, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *trilobite*, how firm are you on the 4d6-drop-lowest stat generation? Any chance we could use either a 25 point-buy or the standard array instead?
> 
> In any case I ended up with a character that has either (1) +0 in total bonuses or (2) no score above 13, depending on how I arrange the scores and apply the modifiers. Should I reroll?





Yes, go ahead and reroll!


----------



## trilobite (Jan 12, 2005)

Tyreus said:
			
		

> I'm gonna step out, thanks for the opportunity though. Good luck!




I am sorry to see you go Tyreus. Good luck.

Ok Cedious, you have Tyreus' slot! Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 13, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Yes, go ahead and reroll!



Done - thank you.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2005)

How about you just allow PB 28 (some people prefer that over rolling, anyways) if one does not like the stats that have been rolled up. It's about the expected average of 4d6DL and this way you just throw out the bad rolls, which can't really be a bad thing. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi...I'm going to have to bow out of the game.  The o/t at work shows no signs of letting up, and I've been offered a weekend job, as well.  You've got a really nice set up in mind, I believe, and your players will have a blast!


----------



## trilobite (Jan 15, 2005)

I understand DC! Good luck


Ok here is the updated player list. 


Players:

*
Thanee - Human Sorcerer
Tonguez - Chucou Guardian
The Shaman  - Lizardman Shaman
Cedious - Pygmy Folk Scout
Hob Marshmallowfoot -Vett Berserker*


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll finish up Blacktail's character sheet on Sunday - looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll get to work asap...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll be finished at some point during the week.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Jan 18, 2005)

Just giving the thread a bump! 

If Cedious doesn't show by the time everyone's characters are done, I will go with the four players that we do have.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 19, 2005)

Blacktail's almost ready to go.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to have to drop out, sorry... good luck though.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 20, 2005)

With so many people dropping I am going to open up recruiting again. Hopefully I can get one or two more people. 

Here is the player list at the moment. 

*Thanee - Human Sorcerer
Tonguez - Chucou Guardian
The Shaman - Lizardman Shaman
NarlethDrider - Xill ??*


Have heard nothing from Celious since the 11th so I will open his slot as well.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 20, 2005)

A Xill looks fun to play---ifu still looking for folks


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Everyone make it through the server change-over in one piece?

 

*trilobite*, any sort of ETA on when we can expect to begin? I have a couple of small details to finish on Blacktail, but I'm mostly ready to go.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, we have three characters posted. I shooting to get the game started by the middle of the week. I will give NarlethDrider a chance to post his guy before we start. Just double check your character sheets and make sure they are complete. It should be fun!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Well, we have three characters posted. I shooting to get the game started by the middle of the week. I will give NarlethDrider a chance to post his guy before we start. Just double check your character sheets and make sure they are complete. It should be fun!



Excellent (_said in my best Montgomery Burns voice_).


----------



## Cedious (Jan 24, 2005)

I am still available to play, 
i think i was on the reserve list


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

Quick question: do we need to buy "adventuring gear" to start - stuff like rations, ropes, &c. - or will there be an opportunity at the beginning of the game to make these kinds of purchases before we are thrown into the action?


----------



## trilobite (Jan 24, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> I am still available to play,
> i think i was on the reserve list




You were on the reserve list. Now your in the GAME! What character are you thinking of playing?


----------



## trilobite (Jan 24, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Quick question: do we need to buy "adventuring gear" to start - stuff like rations, ropes, &c. - or will there be an opportunity at the beginning of the game to make these kinds of purchases before we are thrown into the action?




You have 50 gold to buy your starting possessions. You can purchase them before the game starts.


----------



## Cedious (Jan 24, 2005)

Pygmy rogue probably, unless you guys need me to play somthing else  
im flexable that way


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2005)

So, the site works again. 

I would have been finished, but without access to the campaign background information, I was missing a few things for the finishing touches with the character background, but I'll have this done tomorrow or the day after.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 25, 2005)

*trilobite*, I think my character is ready to go, at least mechanically - I'm going to add a bit more about his personality, outlook, goals, and so on, but I believe Blacktail is ready to begin the first adventure.

Would you please look over the sheet when you get a chance and let me know if I missed anything?

Two quick questions: the 3.5 _PHB_ says druids may carry only wooden shields - is a hide shield an acceptable alternative? (Blacktail's from the desert - not a lot of trees suitable for making shields.) Also, when you wrote that lizardfolk have a racial bonus to Leap, did you mean the Jump skill, or the Leap special attack?


----------



## trilobite (Jan 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *trilobite*, I think my character is ready to go, at least mechanically - I'm going to add a bit more about his personality, outlook, goals, and so on, but I believe Blacktail is ready to begin the first adventure.
> 
> Would you please look over the sheet when you get a chance and let me know if I missed anything?
> 
> Two quick questions: the 3.5 _PHB_ says druids may carry only wooden shields - is a hide shield an acceptable alternative? (Blacktail's from the desert - not a lot of trees suitable for making shields.) Also, when you wrote that lizardfolk have a racial bonus to Leap, did you mean the Jump skill, or the Leap special attack?




Ooops! My bad. Yes it should read Jump instead of Leap. I will fix that. 

A hide shield instead of a wooden one sounds fine to me. It would have the same stats as a wooden on though.


----------



## trilobite (Jan 26, 2005)

New players list

*Thanee - Oparian Sorceress
Tonguez - Chucou Guardian
The Shaman - Lizardman Shaman
NarlethDrider - Xill ??
Cedious - Pygmy Folk Scout*

Your a bit heavy on casters and light on fighters but I guess thats ok!


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 26, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> Ooops! My bad. Yes it should read Jump instead of Leap. I will fix that.



Cool - that's how I included it in Blacktail's stats.


			
				trilobite said:
			
		

> A hide shield instead of a wooden one sounds fine to me. It would have the same stats as a wooden on though.



Works for me - thanks.

I'm going to make a few edits to Blacktail's backstory and equipment, but otherwise I'm good to go.


----------



## Cedious (Jan 26, 2005)

if you need to i can make a fighter insted, not much point me being a rogue if we a short on the front liner's, 
oh and i can't be a scout it will have to be a rogue, i don't have Unearthed Arcana yet been waiting to get my taxes back.

so its either a pygmy rogue or vett fighter.
i did not realise we had so little front liners so i tend to lean towards to fighter


----------



## Thanee (Jan 26, 2005)

Heh. I had initially thought about a barbarian/sorceress, but with only one level, that doesn't really work out well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Cedious (Jan 27, 2005)

ok im going with fighter, heres a link to my rolls, looks like the charactor thread is down so where do you want me to post my char?...
Stats 

for now i will post them here i guess untill the char section is working, i will have it finished (except background) by tonight and will work on background over the next couple of days


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

The character thread works, just the link does not anymore. You need to remove the "/forums" in the middle of the link, then it will work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Cedious (Jan 28, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## Cedious (Jan 29, 2005)

ok my character is up, i will work on background. 
btw when are we starting?


----------



## trilobite (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, there are four characters posted. I am working on the starting game and I plan on starting the IC thread in a day or so.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 30, 2005)

trilobite said:
			
		

> I am working on the starting game and I plan on starting the IC thread in a day or so.


----------



## trilobite (Feb 1, 2005)

Let's get this game started. 

Here is some background info.

 About 5 years ago, the Vettic _Stone Bear Clan_ under the leadership of Thar Mallec (a Thar is a leader or chief) migrated south and settled on the northern shore of the great Inland Sea of Yu. They built up a village and started to build longships to fish and trade on the Yu. The Stone Bear village has become a gathering place for traders and merchants and Thar Mallec has brokered several peace treaties with neighboring tribes. 


Solitaire,
 You are part of a trade delegation from Opar. It is headed by Speaker Vak and consists of about 15 warriors and 30 slaves and servants. You were brought along because (1) you speak Vettic and (2) because of your special abilities, namely your talent of controlling men's minds.    You will be just arriving at the Stone Bear Village.


Ernst,
 You are a warrior of the Stone Bear Clan. Thar Mallec has called upon you to help with the Oparian delegation that is soon to arrive. You are to see to their housing and that they keep out of trouble while they are here.


Blacktail, 
 You have travelled many weeks from your desert home and have come to the lush lands on the other side of the great mountains. Something is calling you or guiding you this way. The earth seems to be pulling you. Coming over a ridge you see a great body of water before you. It streches so far that you cannot see the other side. Several large things move across the water like strange beetles. Below on the shore you see smoke fires rise from a village of some sort.  Several of the strange beetle things lay on the beach next to the village. 

Kpache,
 The trading party that you are with arrives at the Human village. You have many craft items made by your village for trade. You have traded here before and the Vett have given you some good deals. Your party consists of 5 Chucou with pack animals (Compies: a two legged dinosaur with long necks and tails. They are about the size of a donkey)


Any questions or suggestions?

I will get the IC thread up in a minute.


----------



## trilobite (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the IC Thread!

PS: Make sure your characters are complete and equiped!


----------



## Cedious (Feb 2, 2005)

are we using the same dice roller we used for stats?
or have you got another one in mind?


----------



## trilobite (Feb 2, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> are we using the same dice roller we used for stats?
> or have you got another one in mind?




I am going to let you do your own rolling. If you want to look around, roll a spot check and give me your numbers. Make a attack? Roll your attack and damage. Just put them in ( ). 

If something requires a save, I will go ahead and make it for you.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 5, 2005)

Did we lose someone?


----------



## Cedious (Feb 7, 2005)

i don't know if we lost someone but im still here 
not sure when the pbp game is gonna get really started its been about a week now or so


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 7, 2005)

I think *trilobite* is up, since it looks like our Xill never made it in.


----------



## Cedious (Feb 8, 2005)

not heard from *trilobite* in a while maybee he is on vacation......or busy...or sick ohhh well i will check tommorow  i guess,

cya all
Cedious


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 8, 2005)

*trilobite* hasn't posted since the second - must be busy with other things.

Blacktail's taking his time walking to the village...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2005)

Yep, I've noticed the last posting date, too. 

Just wait a couple more days...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Cedious (Feb 8, 2005)

*as Ernst begins to find accomodation he trips falls rolls along the ground and lands head first into a pile or horse waste* 

"Well at least im not hungry anymore"

*goes home to wash up and change*

 lol *wonders if i should post it on the pbp thread*


----------



## Cedious (Feb 8, 2005)

i hope Tonguez is still with us to


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 12, 2005)

Our fossiliferous DM hasn't checked in for more than a week - I hope everything is okay.

 :\


----------



## Cedious (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah it looks like this is over before it even got started


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope that's not the case - looking at his past posts, *trilobite* was pretty active on the boards, so I'm wondering if something happened that he's unable to post, like a situation at work or home.


----------



## Cedious (Feb 17, 2005)

or maybee his computer just broke


----------



## Cedious (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey all just checking in.....still no reply i see (*slaps himself for stating the obvious*)

later
cedious


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 23, 2005)

I had no idea it was going to take Blacktail this long to walk to town!


----------



## Cedious (Feb 24, 2005)

well at least all the accomodations are ready ..... ernst just was not happy with the ones allready built so he built a nice new villa for them to stay in, with a swimming pool and sauna  
now he is busy building the first 5 star hotel  gotta make some money


----------



## Cedious (Mar 3, 2005)

well later guys im not checking this thread again,
nice meeting you all


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, too bad... but can't really do anything about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trilobite (Nov 29, 2005)

*Peaks head around corner*

First off, I would like to say that I am sorry for dropping this game in the manner that I did. But the full brunt of nasty divorce and job relocation pretty much forced me to concentrate on real life issues. But I am finally at a point that everything is stable and I would really like to restart this game!   

Are there any of the orginally players still around that would like to jump back into the world of Pangea?


----------

